# eczema after treatment



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

Did any one experience eczema after ivf/icsi?

My hands are really dry and itchy, getting a bit scabby. Does this indicate any thing to do with hormones?


Thanks
Baby777


----------



## emmieflo (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I got eczema on my arms after icsi, I heard that Lush's dreamcream moisturiser was good for all skin conditions, it did the trick for me after a few days of using it. I wondered if it was caused by hormones or just the stress and upset of it all. Hope you are ok and it goes quickly! x


----------

